# Mc Master-Carr Magnets



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

McMaster-Carr has all kinds of magnets, and some of them do not cost very much.

They would be useful for holding steel bb's up to any size a person could use.

Below is a link for a 'ring magnet'.

http://www.mcmaster....magnets/=9cjvbw

Has anyone bought any of their magnets? If so, which. Did it work the way you hoped?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> McMaster-Carr has all kinds of magnets, and some of them do not cost very much.
> 
> They would be useful for holding steel bb's up to any size a person could use.
> 
> ...


I don't know about their magnets, but they have some real dumb-dumbs working in the order department. I recently ordered some gum rubber from them for shipment to Goldsboro NC where I am spending the next month and a half. I got an email the next morning telling me the order was cancelled because they are not accepting new "export" clients. I wrote back asking when NC became an export address, but received no answer. I wrote again two days later and they ignored me again.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Harbor Freight has some cool magnets
http://www.harborfreight.com/magnetic-wrist-band-96533.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-magnetic-parts-tray-90566.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/magnetic-ring-65535.html I bought one of these
http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-rare-earth-magnets-67488.html and this
There is more search at their site.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i need this one!!! http://www.harborfreight.com/30-inch-magnetic-sweeper-with-wheels-93245.html


----------

